# I want to try this, but not sure if it will work



## darkstormylady (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a question about something I want to try but not sure what the end result might be.  What I'm trying to make are cream cheese, fruit filled pancakes.  My plan is to make up my batter and ladle it onto the hot griddle.  Then just as soon as it's starting to set, ladle my cream cheese mixture on top of that.  Then add a little more batter on top of that to "seal it in".  Then I plan to flip the pancake to finish cooking on the other side.  I have been unable to find a recipe even similar to this online or in any of my cookbooks.  I'll admit I'm relatively new to cooking but experienced enough to think that this might actually work.  I've been craving this for a week or so and I'm dying to see how it works.  Has anyone on here ever made anything like this before?  I don't want to make a huge mess or something that's going to turn out really nasty.  Help Please?


----------



## babetoo (Jun 21, 2008)

i think i would cook the pancake all the way. then put filling on one edge.fold pancake over. heat from cake should heat the filling. maybe make a bigger pancake than you normally would

babe


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi, try it and let us know! what is to lose. Ukrainian potato pancakes can be made that way - a layer below, meat in the middle, another layer, cooked. Well here is a youtube clip, hold on a minute! Here tis 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmnARSLVKNQ Might give you an idea or two! Enjoy*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 21, 2008)

If you want to do that maybe you might like to make blintzes they are crepes fill with cheese filling and then topped with hot fruit filling  and a few dashes of powdered sugar to garnish.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd try it but I don't know if I would add more batter on top.  Treat the cream cheese mix like fruit.  I'd pour the pancake, ladle the cream cheese and cook then flip.  The batter should rise around the mix like it does fruit.


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2008)

Jabbur had the same idea as me - I'm afraid if you cooked the first part, then put the cream cheese and more batter, you'd have an uncooked center.


----------

